# Uukha 2018



## GoldArcher403

Just when we thought it would never come 

Thoughts? Love my Upro but I would love to see a floating tiller bolt. 

https://www.uukha.com/en/news-produit-en.php


----------



## Harperman

I just took delivery of an Uukha Upro riser 3 days ago... If this is something better suited to me, or something just as good but cheaper, I'm going to be PO'd.... Seriously.... Jim


----------



## GoldArcher403

I came really close to ordering a second Upro. Glad I just happened to see it on facebook that day lol. Really curious what's going to make this bow stand out though. The Upro is hard to improve upon I think.


----------



## stick monkey

Well it's a smaller market and I don't see them releasing it now...but several years ago before the upro...there was a barebow specific uukha riser...there is still a link on Google...it was gray and not the customary black that we know now...


----------



## stick monkey

View attachment 5934041
View attachment 5934049

maybe just old news...


----------



## GoldArcher403

Interesting. However the blur in Uukha's teaser looks pretty different compared to this and the Upro. I suspect its something different.


----------



## phallenthoul

I'm pretty sure it's a brand new designed riser. I'm definitely in for one, and some range members will hold back their uprolite order and wait for the new model.
new limbs seem very interesting too, one of them looks like a VX1000 with new paintjob, and the other looks like XX something, curious how they could imporeve upon vx1000, as it's already 100% carbon fiber.


----------



## ryan b.

stick monkey said:


> View attachment 5934041
> View attachment 5934049
> 
> maybe just old news...


That's the oldest old one. The first image they released years ago. Note the old style limb tips.


----------



## GoldArcher403

phallenthoul said:


> curious how they could improve upon vx1000, as it's already 100% carbon fiber.


Maybe Uukha is gonna challenge W&W and use some of that magical graphene in their new bow. That's the only direction I see this possibly going in.


----------



## Rylando

Not sure if I'm the biggest fan of that new blurry paint job..


----------



## phallenthoul

Rylando said:


> Not sure if I'm the biggest fan of that new blurry paint job..


well they're meant to be blurry..wont reveal any details until july, graphics and tech details wise.


----------



## Rylando

phallenthoul said:


> well they're meant to be blurry..wont reveal any details until july, graphics and tech details wise.


It's a bad joke, sorry lol.


----------



## wiatrog

Predator-style camouflage!


----------



## X10Archer

Love my Uuhka's, you really get alot of bang for the buck!


----------



## GoldArcher403

X10Archer said:


> Love my Uuhka's, you really get alot of bang for the buck!


Honestly I think it's the best bow on the market. I'm thinking of trying to become a sales rep for Uukha, as there are none in my area. Would love to help market such a great product.


----------



## phallenthoul

rjbishop said:


> Honestly I think it's the best bow on the market. I'm thinking of trying to become a sales rep for Uukha, as there are none in my area. Would love to help market such a great product.


go for it. I already did. can't wait to get my hands on the new models.


----------



## GoldArcher403

phallenthoul said:


> go for it. I already did. can't wait to get my hands on the new models.


How did you go about becoming a sales rep? Are there any requirements?


----------



## Hoogie2004

Can't comment on the riser, but i'm never switching to another limb manufacturer again. The Vx1000 xCurve's are by far the best and most forgiving limbs i've ever owned.


----------



## phallenthoul

rjbishop said:


> How did you go about becoming a sales rep? Are there any requirements?


I'm running a range with a couple of partners. Shoot them a mail and they reply pretty fast.


----------



## liquidator4711

And they now put out a less blurry picture so we can see the "Uukha X PRO" Riser as well as the VX+ and XX limbs as it seems... 









It also looks like a "HM" graphic - "High Modulus"?


----------



## GoldArcher403

Yea... saw this the other day too. But Uukha is already made of high modulus carbon?? I feel like the "HM" has to mean something else... maybe I'm wrong though. I'm just biting my nails until July 1st


----------



## liquidator4711

The UPro Lite riser is not, and the UPro riser "only" have 70% HM - from the product page:

"Monolith C100HM70, with 100 % carbon fiber content, among which 70% is high modulus carbon, is compressed in metal molds machined by CNC, under high pressure at high temperature."

and it seems the current VX limbs are not using it, so if it makes sense to add it to the new VX+/XX limbs and possibly step up the % HM carbon in the riser - then the branding would make sense for "HM". How much the practical benefit is remains to be seen, but I am looking forward too ;-)


----------



## GoldArcher403

Take my money

https://www.uukha.com/en/accueil-en.php


----------



## Z3R0

rjbishop said:


> Take my money
> 
> https://www.uukha.com/en/accueil-en.php


Yowza.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidator4711

They took my money. ;-)


----------



## ryan b.

Nature limbs (no graphics) now in all lengths and in xcurve. 
The new high end limb is an evo2 and an xcurve, both with the new HM carbons. Same profile but lighter, faster and even more torsionally stable.


----------



## anorphirith

Apparently the XX are now better than the vx1000 xcurve for competition. Faster and more tortional rigidity than the vx1000 but not as smooth. That's what I'll be going for. And maybe a black riser too


----------



## GoldArcher403

I'm all for the glossy white riser. Should look sick with matte black decal XX limbs.


----------



## phallenthoul

a customer is going glossy red LH. 
I'm definitely in for one as well, impossible to decide on color though.


----------



## phallenthoul

Im getting a new pair of long limbs, XX or VX+, discuss.


----------



## GoldArcher403

What I find interesting is they market the XX as the fastest limb in the world. However compared to the VX+, the XX have the standard curve profile. I would think the VX+ would get more speed simply because they have the more aggressive x-curve profile. I'm guessing the XX has it beat through its carbon construction.


----------



## anorphirith

The xx and vx+ both are the only 2 that have the same new unidirectional carbon. It should look awesome btw. I guess it was never the extra curve that was giving speed to the vx1000. It was the full carbon construction


----------



## liquidator4711

I did matte black riser + matte black minimal decals XX:s - stealth configuration 

Would be a pity to paint over that nice carbon on the riser!


----------



## GoldArcher403

liquidator4711 said:


> I did matte black riser + matte black minimal decals XX:s - stealth configuration
> 
> Would be a pity to paint over that nice carbon on the riser!


I'm waiting to pre order until they post some pics of the other riser colors. Torn between glossy white and matte black... I'm a sucker for high contrast color schemes so a white riser with black limbs would look pretty sick IMO. However I'm a sucker for matte finish just as much lol.


----------



## GoldArcher403

So in regards to hardware... I think its interesting that they did away with double screw limb alignment. Each limb pocket only has 1 screw to adjust it laterally. Have any other manufacturers done this before? Pros, cons? Also wondering if the grip line is the same as the old. I have a custom made grip for my Upro so will it fit on the Xpro?


----------



## phallenthoul

rjbishop said:


> I'm waiting to pre order until they post some pics of the other riser colors. Torn between glossy white and matte black... I'm a sucker for high contrast color schemes so a white riser with black limbs would look pretty sick IMO. However I'm a sucker for matte finish just as much lol.


they're releasing more pics at the end of next week. delivery date will be sept if you wait till then, due to summer holidays in France.


----------



## phallenthoul

rjbishop said:


> So in regards to hardware... I think its interesting that they did away with double screw limb alignment. Each limb pocket only has 1 screw to adjust it laterally. Have any other manufacturers done this before? Pros, cons? Also wondering if the grip line is the same as the old. I have a custom made grip for my Upro so will it fit on the Xpro?


i never had issues with uukha limbs of any models alignments on highend risers including epik, gpx, and uprolite.


----------



## liquidator4711

rjbishop said:


> Also wondering if the grip line is the same as the old. I have a custom made grip for my Upro so will it fit on the Xpro?


I just ordered a Jager grip for my Xpro with the expectation that it will be the same as the previous UPro one - still haven't received either, but can let you know in a few weeks...


----------



## Tim Delf

When you guys all get your new limbs, I would like to buy your used EX1 Evo2 long 30 or 32# limbs.


----------



## Z3R0

Are there any photos of the different limb finish options?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldArcher403

Havent seen any yet. Photos were said to be going up later.


----------



## Z3R0

Thanks. I'm eyeing an XX after the season ends, but I'm curious about the small logo, prostaff decals, etc. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobnikon

The 2018 catalogue is on their Web site now. All the riser colours are there.


----------



## GoldArcher403

Well we were wondering about the limbs. The limbs themselves have color and decal options.


----------



## chase128

rjbishop said:


> What I find interesting is they market the XX as the fastest limb in the world. However compared to the VX+, the XX have the standard curve profile. I would think the VX+ would get more speed simply because they have the more aggressive x-curve profile. I'm guessing the XX has it beat through its carbon construction.


Don't they both use the same "Monolith Carbon HM"? 
I have been through the doc a few times and it seems to convey the XX and VX+ are the same material and same stability. 
(They have same number of stability stars, and in the description, both are the most stable [smooth/fast] limb)

I do have a guess for the speed difference though. As the main difference is the curve profile, with less of a super recurve the ends or overall limb of the XX could require a bit less mass for the same stability. This would result in making them a little faster than the VX+. 

Has anyone ever speed tested the VX-1000 Curve (less common in the US, not sold on lancaster) vs the VX-1000 X-Curve in the same weight and limb length?
As the VX+ is the VX1000 X-Curve with better carbon, and the XX is the VX1000 Curve with the same better carbon, that should be a nearly identical test of the XX vs VX+ using the older material.
You could also weigh them or balance to find the center of mass? I imagine that there will be either a slight difference in weight, or a shift of center to be more toward the limb tips for the X-Curve limbs vs the Curve for the same material.


----------



## GoldArcher403

chase128 said:


> Don't they both use the same "Monolith Carbon HM"?
> I have been through the doc a few times and it seems to convey the XX and VX+ are the same material and same stability.
> (They have same number of stability stars, and in the description, both are the most stable [smooth/fast] limb)
> 
> I do have a guess for the speed difference though. As the main difference is the curve profile, with less of a super recurve the ends or overall limb of the XX could require a bit less mass for the same stability. This would result in making them a little faster than the VX+.
> 
> Has anyone ever speed tested the VX-1000 Curve (less common in the US, not sold on lancaster) vs the VX-1000 X-Curve in the same weight and limb length?
> As the VX+ is the VX1000 X-Curve with better carbon, and the XX is the VX1000 Curve with the same better carbon, that should be a nearly identical test of the XX vs VX+ using the older material.
> You could also weigh them or balance to find the center of mass? I imagine that there will be either a slight difference in weight, or a shift of center to be more toward the limb tips for the X-Curve limbs vs the Curve for the same material.


Could be. Although the mass reduction between x-curve and curve would be pretty negligible I think. I would guess its more so in the construction and layup of the HM carbon between the two. 

I guess we'll never know.... Kinda like how we'll never know what that flying squirrel animal thing is >_<


----------



## phallenthoul

rjbishop said:


> Kinda like how we'll never know what that flying squirrel animal thing is >_<


it's called uukha. :mracoustic:


----------



## Stephen Morley

Looks like IXPE are already taking orders for Sept delivery

https://archery.ixpesports.nl/contents/en-uk/p21187.html


And the risers

https://archery.ixpesports.nl/contents/en-uk/p21186.html


----------



## 10X Archer

Seems like alternatives is as well. Lancaster is late to the game I guess.


----------



## GoldArcher403

I'm not surprised. As far as I know, Lancaster doesnt do pre orders on any bow. I would suspect only the European sites will do the pre ordering since its easier for Uukha to supply to them.


----------



## rat4go

The thing I found myself wondering when thinking about how cool a red or white Uukha riser with black Uukha limbs would look is.... will the paint stay on? I've owned a few sets of their limbs and loved them, but the finish is likely the least durable I've experienced. Hoping they addressed that with the new stuff!


----------



## GoldArcher403

rat4go said:


> The thing I found myself wondering when thinking about how cool a red or white Uukha riser with black Uukha limbs would look is.... will the paint stay on? I've owned a few sets of their limbs and loved them, but the finish is likely the least durable I've experienced. Hoping they addressed that with the new stuff!


I cant say for the matte finish but I would assume the glossy will stay on. Probably just as durable as your run of the mill glossy Hoyt limb.

As much as people complained about the finish chipping I would be shocked if they didn't fix it. They improved upon all the other problem areas so I would hope the matte coating was also fixed.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000

Their 2018 catalog is out!! Doesn't seem to be anything new though....


----------



## ryan b.

maxpowerpc2000 said:


> Their 2018 catalog is out!! Doesn't seem to be anything new though....


Except..
..A new riser. 
A bunch of new colors and graphic choices. 
2 new target limbs. 
3 trad limbs.


----------



## GoldArcher403

ryan b. said:


> Except..
> ..A new riser.
> A bunch of new colors and graphic choices.
> 2 new target limbs.
> 3 trad limbs.


Not to mention the new riser has new hardware not seen on other bows.


----------



## GoldArcher403

I also contacted Uukha regarding the varnish they use. I asked if the 2018 line will be coated in a stronger PU to avoid the cracking we're all familiar with. Will share their response when I get it.


----------



## anorphirith

sad news everyone, if you're planning to buy from lancaster
the XX and the VX+ limbs will clock in at $949.99 
$879.99 for the new riser


----------



## GoldArcher403

anorphirith said:


> sad news everyone, if you're planning to buy from lancaster
> the XX and the VX+ limbs will clock in at $949.99
> $879.99 for the new riser


Was this the actual quote from Lancaster??? Alternatives has them way more realistically priced.


----------



## 10X Archer

anorphirith said:


> sad news everyone, if you're planning to buy from lancaster
> the XX and the VX+ limbs will clock in at $949.99
> $879.99 for the new riser


I wouldn't be too surprised. That's around what Uukha has on their website.

However, that will make it a much tougher sell and I expect people will just buy from Alternatives instead so I would like to think that Lancaster would match or almost match Alternatives's price.


----------



## 10X Archer

rjbishop said:


> Could be. Although the mass reduction between x-curve and curve would be pretty negligible I think. I would guess its more so in the construction and layup of the HM carbon between the two.
> 
> I guess we'll never know.... Kinda like how we'll never know what that flying squirrel animal thing is >_<


I agree, there must be a different ratio of their high modulus and high strength carbon for each type in order to achieve approximately equal torsional stability and durability.


----------



## 10X Archer

chase128 said:


> Don't they both use the same "Monolith Carbon HM"?
> I have been through the doc a few times and it seems to convey the XX and VX+ are the same material and same stability.
> (They have same number of stability stars, and in the description, both are the most stable [smooth/fast] limb)
> 
> I do have a guess for the speed difference though. As the main difference is the curve profile, with less of a super recurve the ends or overall limb of the XX could require a bit less mass for the same stability. This would result in making them a little faster than the VX+.
> 
> Has anyone ever speed tested the VX-1000 Curve (less common in the US, not sold on lancaster) vs the VX-1000 X-Curve in the same weight and limb length?
> As the VX+ is the VX1000 X-Curve with better carbon, and the XX is the VX1000 Curve with the same better carbon, that should be a nearly identical test of the XX vs VX+ using the older material.
> You could also weigh them or balance to find the center of mass? I imagine that there will be either a slight difference in weight, or a shift of center to be more toward the limb tips for the X-Curve limbs vs the Curve for the same material.


Monolithic Carbon HM is actually the name of Uukha's new technology. It is referring to but is not literally a material.


----------



## anorphirith

Yes it is. Also it's cheaper to buy from the UK even with shipping so i guess ill do that


rjbishop said:


> Was this the actual quote from Lancaster??? Alternatives has them way more realistically priced.


----------



## GoldArcher403

Just saw the new stuff on Lancaster. Looks like high price tag was correct... Guess I'm ordering from someone else.


----------



## GoldArcher403

I also noticed, for a second time, that they got the descriptions wrong...

They listed the XX limbs as having the X-curve profile when they do not.


----------



## anorphirith

they also don't offer the option to choose the finish ...


----------



## GoldArcher403

Yea, Lancaster also botched the Xpro riser description and just slapped on the same bullet points they used for the Upro. I think I'm just gonna order through someone else. Cheaper and at least have the specs straight.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000

rjbishop said:


> I also contacted Uukha regarding the varnish they use. I asked if the 2018 line will be coated in a stronger PU to avoid the cracking we're all familiar with. Will share their response when I get it.


Did you get an answer?


----------



## GoldArcher403

maxpowerpc2000 said:


> Did you get an answer?


Not yet oddly. Normally they are pretty quick at responding....


----------



## liquidator4711

Weird, I got a reply within a few hours on a question on the exact width of the riser window to be able to buy an arrow rest before getting delivery on the xpro (15mm).


----------



## GoldArcher403

liquidator4711 said:


> Weird, I got a reply within a few hours on a question on the exact width of the riser window to be able to buy an arrow rest before getting delivery on the xpro (15mm).


Maybe I got the email address wrong...


----------



## liquidator4711

I used their web contact form.


----------



## krkoch

My coach was making fun on me because I decided to get some uukha limbs. He loves W&W and thought there is nothing better out there. Now he shot mine and loves them. Can't wait to see more new products from them.


----------



## liquidator4711

New update on the Uukha website, now the different decal and finish options for limbs have pictures - check out the bottom of e.g. https://www.uukha.com/en/XX-en.php

My limbs are now in, but not shipped as we are still waiting for riser... Hopefully next week.


----------



## GoldArcher403

liquidator4711 said:


> New update on the Uukha website, now the different decal and finish options for limbs have pictures - check out the bottom of e.g. https://www.uukha.com/en/XX-en.php
> 
> My limbs are now in, but not shipped as we are still waiting for riser... Hopefully next week.


Maybe do a review for us on your first thoughts? Also, what country are you in? Curious which places are getting the new stuff first.


----------



## liquidator4711

rjbishop said:


> Maybe do a review for us on your first thoughts? Also, what country are you in? Curious which places are getting the new stuff first.


Sure, I'll post some initial thoughts when I finally get them. I ordered from Perris Archery in the UK who are quite focused on Uukha (http://perrisarchery.co.uk). Also, I did place a preorder as soon as it was possible, a bit over 2 months ago...

Perris now expects around 10 weeks for new orders on the XPro riser according to their website, as demand is high...


----------



## jwrigley

+1 on a review. Great to see they are gaining ground from a sales perspective on the main players.


----------



## phallenthoul

liquidator4711 said:


> Also, I did place a preorder as soon as it was possible, a bit over 2 months ago...


funny how they decided to release the new models right before a 3 week summer break and with zero initial stock..


----------



## Mark Talley

krkoch said:


> My coach was making fun on me because I decided to get some uukha limbs. He loves W&W and thought there is nothing better out there. Now he shot mine and loves them. Can't wait to see more new products from them.


I'm fairly new to this but I have W&W Inno Ex limbs in 28# and 34# and Uukha Vx1000s in 32#. I went from shooting what I thought was my 28# W&W limbs to the Uukha limbs and because the Uukha limbs were so much easier to draw I thought maybe I messed up and had been shooting the 34# W&W limbs and not the 28#s. Nope, when I checked I had taken off the W&W 28# limbs so the Uukha, with a four pound heavier draw weight, felt lighter and smoother than the 28# W&Ws. I very much like shooting the W&Ws but they seem to take more energy to draw and hold and are harsher and noisier on release than the Uukhas even with limb savers, which I don't have on the Uukhas. And yes, while I love my bright orange Gillo G1 riser with the flashy W&W graphics with Gillo stabilizers, etc, the ultimate in the feeling of shooting in my miniscule experience is the Uukha UPro riser and Uukha limbs shot as barebow - just light and sweet feeling. 

I do wish there were some set of objective, scientific measurements and impartial reviews of the higher end limbs by people with actual credentials so it would be possible to compare them without having to get ahold of them and trying them out.


----------



## abrennan

anorphirith said:


> sad news everyone, if you're planning to buy from lancaster
> the XX and the VX+ limbs will clock in at $949.99
> $879.99 for the new riser


Is there a detailed review around to see if these large numbers are justified?


----------



## jwrigley

Mark Talley said:


> I'm fairly new to this but I have W&W Inno Ex limbs in 28# and 34# and Uukha Vx1000s in 32#. I went from shooting what I thought was my 28# W&W limbs to the Uukha limbs and because the Uukha limbs were so much easier to draw I thought maybe I messed up and had been shooting the 34# W&W limbs and not the 28#s. Nope, when I checked I had taken off the W&W 28# limbs so the Uukha, with a four pound heavier draw weight, felt lighter and smoother than the 28# W&Ws. I very much like shooting the W&Ws but they seem to take more energy to draw and hold and are harsher and noisier on release than the Uukhas even with limb savers, which I don't have on the Uukhas. And yes, while I love my bright orange Gillo G1 riser with the flashy W&W graphics with Gillo stabilizers, etc, the ultimate in the feeling of shooting in my miniscule experience is the Uukha UPro riser and Uukha limbs shot as barebow - just light and sweet feeling.
> 
> I do wish there were some set of objective, scientific measurements and impartial reviews of the higher end limbs by people with actual credentials so it would be possible to compare them without having to get ahold of them and trying them out.


I have been saying this for years. There's an inherent flaw in the way archery products are marketed to archers. The "Prostaff" system by it's nature cannot deliver unbiased reviews but unfortunately without it there wouldn't be major archery events. Back when I was shooting at international events I never sought proStaff deals as I wanted to be be able to shoot and recommend whatever products I found worked for me. 

I agree that there certainly is scope for as you say objective, scientific measurements and impartial reviews of all sorts of archery products. I actually started a blog on this a couple of months ago but between work and club commitments I haven't managed to get many reviews completed. perhaps once the season is over I will get some more completed.


----------



## VAtiger

jwrigley said:


> I have been saying this for years. There's an inherent flaw in the way archery products are marketed to archers. The "Prostaff" system by it's nature cannot deliver unbiased reviews but unfortunately without it there wouldn't be major archery events. Back when I was shooting at international events I never sought proStaff deals as I wanted to be be able to shoot and recommend whatever products I found worked for me.
> 
> I agree that there certainly is scope for as you say objective, scientific measurements and impartial reviews of all sorts of archery products. I actually started a blog on this a couple of months ago but between work and club commitments I haven't managed to get many reviews completed. perhaps once the season is over I will get some more completed.


I would be interested in your blog; most would find it quite helpful. Coming back into the game after being out for a while, I have found it rather difficult to find clear, objective information to update my kit to current equipment standards, hence my perusals of this forum. Thanks, all posters, for your efforts and sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Mark Talley

VAtiger said:


> I would be interested in your blog; most would find it quite helpful. Coming back into the game after being out for a while, I have found it rather difficult to find clear, objective information to update my kit to current equipment standards, hence my perusals of this forum. Thanks, all posters, for your efforts and sharing your knowledge!


Ditto.


----------



## liquidator4711

Unfortunately I just got word that the riser is delayed until mid October - so will not come with a write up until after that. 

I will try to provide some hard data as well (chrono).


----------



## GoldArcher403

Heard a rumor that some metal part on the riser was out of specs so they are delaying manufacturing.


----------



## liquidator4711

That's correct, but it's being replaced - but delays the rollout.


----------



## phallenthoul

Got them early this week. Have to send the riser back for metal parts replacement before my customer had a chance to drool over it. He got to keep the limbs though.


----------



## Tim Delf

I am looking for some used 34# Uukha EX1 Evo 2 long limbs in good condition & a set of the same in 30#.


----------



## toj

It's a good looking riser for sure but quite how they (and others) can charge these sums is beyond me.


----------



## straat

In action:

https://instagram.com/p/BYtAW_-Au_6/


----------



## GoldArcher403

Ive noticed that at least two archers on the Mexican team are shooting Uukha now. Wondering if they signed some kind of contract with them.


----------



## Z3R0

If one of them is Ernesto Boardman, then yes. He signed with them last year iirc.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidator4711

toj said:


> It's a good looking riser for sure but quite how they (and others) can charge these sums is beyond me.


There is a limited market for top-end risers as archery is not exactly the biggest sport and people don't need to change risers very often to stay competitive.

If you do a simple calculation of the costs for doing R&D, manufacturing equipment, having both research/product development staff as well as manufacturing and administrative staff, factory space, handling warranty issues and support, marketing - and actually cost of material for the product itself (including to subcontractors for e.g. the metal parts) - and also add a reasonable profit margin for the company owners - you'll find out that they still need to sell quite a few of them to make things work out. Add the supply/demand (there is always limited production capacity) and I'm sure they've thought carefully about the price point. Also, it is easier to decrease prices in the future to increase demand, than doing a price hike for an existing product (which is seldom taken in a good way).

As someone who has been building (other, non-archery related) products and sold them, I can just appreciate the complexity of setting price points and the quite large amount of "hidden" costs to the end users. For comparatively low-volume stuff, I am actually happy with the prices where we can buy the absolutely top-of-the-line equipment - you can get one of these risers and use it basically a lifetime. 

Would I would like to pay less? Absolutely. 

Can I understand why they charge these sums? Sure.


----------



## Mark Talley

liquidator4711 said:


> There is a limited market for top-end risers as archery is not exactly the biggest sport and people don't need to change risers very often to stay competitive.
> 
> If you do a simple calculation of the costs for doing R&D, manufacturing equipment, having both research/product development staff as well as manufacturing and administrative staff, factory space, handling warranty issues and support, marketing - and actually cost of material for the product itself (including to subcontractors for e.g. the metal parts) - and also add a reasonable profit margin for the company owners - you'll find out that they still need to sell quite a few of them to make things work out. Add the supply/demand (there is always limited production capacity) and I'm sure they've thought carefully about the price point. Also, it is easier to decrease prices in the future to increase demand, than doing a price hike for an existing product (which is seldom taken in a good way).
> 
> As someone who has been building (other, non-archery related) products and sold them, I can just appreciate the complexity of setting price points and the quite large amount of "hidden" costs to the end users. For comparatively low-volume stuff, I am actually happy with the prices where we can buy the absolutely top-of-the-line equipment - you can get one of these risers and use it basically a lifetime.
> 
> Would I would like to pay less? Absolutely.
> 
> Can I understand why they charge these sums? Sure.



Compared to a lot of other similar activities, archery, even with high quality gear, is a bargain. Plus, you can do it just about anywhere for little to nothing, no one complains and you leave no mess, and you get to go get your ammo and shoot it over and over again.


----------



## Mark Talley

Compared to a lot of other similar activities I'm in, archery, even with high quality gear, is a bargain. Once you've made the initial gear purchases, it's downright cheap. You get to shoot the same arrows time and again and, unless you're an apartment dweller, you don't have to go anywhere special to do it, it's generally regarded as inoffensive and doesn't leave any traces when you're done.


----------



## whynotv2

phallenthoul said:


> Got them early this week. Have to send the riser back for metal parts replacement before my customer had a chance to drool over it. He got to keep the limbs though.


Is that the gloss finish?


----------



## liquidator4711

Still no riser... :-/ Anyone who have received one with the replaced metal parts yet?


----------



## GoldArcher403

Most distributors are quoting riser deliveries at the end of the month. So not until last week of October/ early November.


----------



## phallenthoul

that's matte carbon finish. same as uprolite.


----------



## heuerlover

Claiming to have the fastest limbs.... anyone already done a comparison? Maybe against the Border Hex 7.5 ? Would be keen to know.


----------



## liquidator4711

Few have received them yet...

I’ll provide chrono data from XX limbs as soon as I have them in my hands, but I don’t have a set of borders to compare with. I will provide relevant data (arrow weight etc) to give some indication of their efficiency.


----------



## heuerlover

@liquidator4711

would be awesome to have some rock-solid data!

Another question: Where is the arrow-weight limit UUKHA sets for their limbs? E.g. Borderbows rules are saying not to use the HEX6 below 6.5gpp.
and the limits for their newer 7.5 are even higher.


----------



## liquidator4711

I don’t know, haven’t been an issue for me (I’m around 8-8.5gpp on my current Hoyt rig as I’m relatively low draw weight, which is within bounds for that one) - I would shoot Uukha an email and ask, they have been quite forthcoming on tech details when asked - and just a day or two to respond.


----------



## heuerlover

@liqudator

even if you are shooting around 8gpp.... it is good to know that the limb is able to handle 5gpp, because in case of dryfire your limbs have more
reserves to survive! Happens easily to shot with a cracked nock that leads to this scenario....


----------



## liquidator4711

Ok, I got curious and dropped them a mail - will post back if I get any useful response.


----------



## liquidator4711

I got a quick response (as always) from Uukha - they have no lower gpp limit for their limbs.


----------



## whynotv2

liquidator4711 said:


> I got a quick response (as always) from Uukha - they have no lower gpp limit for their limbs.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## heuerlover

Thats just great! Expected, they'd say: 5gpp... 
But no limit... wow. Seems they are really convinced about their limbs quality.
Can we conclude... not destroyable through dryfire ? :RockOn:


----------



## Eriks

I have been string walking 4 year old EX1s at 6.25 GPP all season. Other than being loud it has not been an issue.


----------



## GoldArcher403

heuerlover said:


> Thats just great! Expected, they'd say: 5gpp...
> But no limit... wow. Seems they are really convinced about their limbs quality.
> Can we conclude... not destroyable through dryfire ? :RockOn:


If youre willing to do a test for us, sure LOL. Just kidding. I have heard before that Uukha limbs are impervious to delamination through dry fire... Although I dont think that necessarily means the limbs wont be harmed...


----------



## Z3R0

Well considering they aren't a laminated construction it'd be very shocking if dryfiring could delaminate them!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidator4711

Ok, the XX limbs are on their way again after having been lost in transit by the Swedish post... (still no ETA for the riser, but setting up with a Gillo), but should get a working setup late next week, hope to have some numbers for you soon(ish).


----------



## GoldArcher403

Lancaster changed the expected shipping date for Xpro risers from 10/27 to "Temporarily Out Of Stock". Wonder why its taking so long....


----------



## phallenthoul

rjbishop said:


> Lancaster changed the expected shipping date for Xpro risers from 10/27 to "Temporarily Out Of Stock". Wonder why its taking so long....


Let's just say uukha's alloy part supplier is not doing their job very well.


----------



## liquidator4711

Ok, finally received them today - no real shooting yet, but will post with updates later. Seems to be quite silent on blank bale.

First hard number for anyone interested:

One 28# long XX limb weighs 174 grams. 

The finish of the limb is not flawless (some weave is peeking through the normal straight carbon on the sides, slight coloration of the varnish near the tips), but nothing that I will care about if they shoot well.


----------



## ryan b.

Interesting. Thanks. That's exactly the limb and draw weight I'm thinking about getting so I'm looking forward to your review.


----------



## whynotv2

liquidator4711 said:


> Ok, finally received them today - no real shooting yet, but will post with updates later. Seems to be quite silent on blank bale.
> 
> First hard number for anyone interested:
> 
> One 28# long XX limb weighs 174 grams.
> 
> The finish of the limb is not flawless (some weave is peeking through the normal straight carbon on the sides, slight coloration of the varnish near the tips), but nothing that I will care about if they shoot well.


Awesome! When you get a chance, can you please post an image of the flawed areas especially the weave that's peeking through? Thanks.


----------



## liquidator4711

Here are pics - annotated with red arrows - the weave only peeks through at the thick part where the detent button (right term?) sits, while the varnish defect looks like a smudge but does not wash away with water (it looks like image compression artefacts, but they are truly not). 

These are nits that I'm picking really, overall the finish is quite nice, but at the price levels of these, I expected iPhone-like perfection in the execution...

















I also have a pair of mediums (32#) for field/3D use, will provide info of those as well a bit later.

Now looking forward to a few days of shooting with them - then I'll post some findings.


----------



## whynotv2

liquidator4711 said:


> Here are pics - annotated with red arrows - the weave only peeks through at the thick part where the detent button (right term?) sits, while the varnish defect looks like a smudge but does not wash away with water (it looks like image compression artefacts, but they are truly not).
> 
> These are nits that I'm picking really, overall the finish is quite nice, but at the price levels of these, I expected iPhone-like perfection in the execution...
> 
> View attachment 6287089
> 
> 
> View attachment 6287091
> 
> 
> I also have a pair of mediums (32#) for field/3D use, will provide info of those as well a bit later.
> 
> Now looking forward to a few days of shooting with them - then I'll post some findings.


Thank you!


----------



## ajh4990

rjbishop said:


> If youre willing to do a test for us, sure LOL. Just kidding. I have heard before that Uukha limbs are impervious to delamination through dry fire... Although I dont think that necessarily means the limbs wont be harmed...


I can confirm that Uukha limbs are just fine when dry fired. My dad shot both his Ex1s about 10 yards down range a couple of months ago!

He was holding at full draw while we were messing about with stabiliser balance and the string slipped. Both limbs came out of the riser and flew off! 
We were expecting a disaster but there wasn't a mark on either the limbs or the riser.

The only way I can imagine that happened is that the limbs pivoted around the contact point with the riser and neatly unclipped themselves. 

He's been using them since and they're fine. 


On another note I'm getting a pair of either XXs or VXs on Saturday to replace my Ex1s so I'll post a review and some chrono numbers when I get a chance. 

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerlover

@ajh4990
sounds good! The more chrono-data we have, the better !

_______________________________________________________

I think i have to take back my idea about Uukha might have dryfire-proof limbs....
Uukha knows that the minimum possible weight of an arrow (very-short / very light) will hardly 
drop below 4gpp... (eg: 3,8gpi at a 25"long arrow / 50gn tip and 10gn for vanes/nock) equals 4,4gpp at 35lbs)...
If they testes for instance at 4gpp and their limbs were just doing fine after that torture.... fine!
So they can easily go without arrow-weight limit....

Dryfire is a different league... ;-)

But i'd like to know if Uukha tested until they broke....


----------



## liquidator4711

Some initial impressions here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5306833&p=1106369181#post1106369181


----------



## xantiema

Are these limbs (Uukha) compatible on a Hoyt Prodigy XT 27" riser? I've been very intrigued and wanting to upgrade from my Hoyt F7 Formula limbs


----------



## Ryp

They are if you get the formula adapters.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/uukha-formula-riser-adapter.html











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rat4go

xantiema said:


> Are these limbs (Uukha) compatible on a Hoyt Prodigy XT 27" riser? I've been very intrigued and wanting to upgrade from my Hoyt F7 Formula limbs


Yes, but you need Uukha's formula adapters to work on Formula risers like the Prodigy series.


----------



## xantiema

Is there performance loss on the limbs, by adding a component between the dove tail and the riser? Been trying to google an answer, but it does not seem to come up.
Since the material wouldn't entirely be the same (limb & adapter), and thus have different properties. If anyone is able to shed some light on this


----------



## rat4go

xantiema said:


> Is there performance loss on the limbs, by adding a component between the dove tail and the riser? Been trying to google an answer, but it does not seem to come up.
> Since the material wouldn't entirely be the same (limb & adapter), and thus have different properties. If anyone is able to shed some light on this


I own a set of adapters that I use on a prodigy riser with Uukha HX10 limbs. While I didn't plot a draw Force curve, I was able to get the same range of draw weight at my draw length on my Prodigy RX as I could on a hoyt GMX ilf riser with the "same" geometry.


----------



## ajh4990

OK, as I said earlier in the thread, I had a chance to compare the XX and VX+ limbs at the same poundage this weekend so I'm posting my impressions here.

Specs first:
My drawlength is 29.25"
All limbs are mediums, making a 68" bow 
All limbs were measured with the same scales at 36.8lbs OTF
I'm shooting a 28.75" 720 ACE which weighs about 270 grains
Using a Uukha UProlite riser
218mm brace height

Chrono results:
Ex1 Evo2 - 197fps
XX - 202fps
VX+ - 208fps

The feel of the draw cycle of the XX limbs is the same as my old Ex1s, but the feel of the VX+ is very different - almost like a compound in that the poundage increase as you draw, then lets off, then builds again. Odd the first few times you try it, but not really better or worse than anything else.

The speed of the VX+ is just amazing. I could tell they were faster without the chrono, despite at the moment only having shot them in the shop at about 5 yards. That is the opposite of what Uukha say about the limbs, they rate the XX as the fastest.

Also, my arrows are a bit (maybe 1.5 lbs) on the weak side and with the Ex1s and the XXs they were rarely straight in the target, but with the VX+s every arrow was perfectly square in the boss. Might not mean much, but maybe those limbs are happier with a weaker arrow than normal. I'll find out when I can shoot some bareshafts.

I was expecting to prefer the XX and that's what I would have bought if the shop hadn't got both sets in for me. In the end I went home with the VX+, and I can't wait to set them up and try them out properly. Just got to make a new string for them...


Alex


----------



## whynotv2

ajh4990 said:


> OK, as I said earlier in the thread, I had a chance to compare the XX and VX+ limbs at the same poundage this weekend so I'm posting my impressions here.
> 
> Specs first:
> My drawlength is 29.25"
> All limbs are mediums, making a 68" bow
> All limbs were measured with the same scales at 36.8lbs OTF
> I'm shooting a 28.75" 720 ACE which weighs about 270 grains
> Using a Uukha UProlite riser
> 218mm brace height
> 
> Chrono results:
> Ex1 Evo2 - 197fps
> XX - 202fps
> VX+ - 208fps
> 
> The feel of the draw cycle of the XX limbs is the same as my old Ex1s, but the feel of the VX+ is very different - almost like a compound in that the poundage increase as you draw, then lets off, then builds again. Odd the first few times you try it, but not really better or worse than anything else.
> 
> The speed of the VX+ is just amazing. I could tell they were faster without the chrono, despite at the moment only having shot them in the shop at about 5 yards. That is the opposite of what Uukha say about the limbs, they rate the XX as the fastest.
> 
> Also, my arrows are a bit (maybe 1.5 lbs) on the weak side and with the Ex1s and the XXs they were rarely straight in the target, but with the VX+s every arrow was perfectly square in the boss. Might not mean much, but maybe those limbs are happier with a weaker arrow than normal. I'll find out when I can shoot some bareshafts.
> 
> I was expecting to prefer the XX and that's what I would have bought if the shop hadn't got both sets in for me. In the end I went home with the VX+, and I can't wait to set them up and try them out properly. Just got to make a new string for them...
> 
> 
> Alex


Thanks! You didn't mention the poundage of the limbs as they were marked unless I missed it. So I apologize for asking...what was the marked poundage on the limbs? Also, were your bolts at neutral?


----------



## xantiema

What is the supposed difference between XX and VX? From my understanding they're both "Curved" profile, or is one of them more curved?


----------



## Z3R0

xantiema said:


> What is the supposed difference between XX and VX? From my understanding they're both "Curved" profile, or is one of them more curved?


XX are Curve, VX are Xcurve. Xcurve is more curved.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ajh4990

whynotv2 said:


> Thanks! You didn't mention the poundage of the limbs as they were marked unless I missed it. So I apologize for asking...what was the marked poundage on the limbs? Also, were your bolts at neutral?


The XX and VX+ were both 36lbs limbs, my old Ex1s are 34lbs. I have to take about 2.5 turns out of the limb bolts to get the poundage the same between the old and new limbs.
The limb bolts were in the same position for both of the new limbs.

With those turns taken out the bolts are pretty well in the middle of their range I think.

Alex


----------



## rnone

ajh4990 said:


> The XX and VX+ were both 36lbs limbs, my old Ex1s are 34lbs. I have to take about 2.5 turns out of the limb bolts to get the poundage the same between the old and new limbs.
> The limb bolts were in the same position for both of the new limbs.
> Alex


Hi Alex,

Thanks for the measurements and feedback. However, I found something strange: You said the XX and XV+ limbs used the same tiller position and you measured same poundage. The Uukha calculator says you should have seen a difference somewhere around 0.6lbs (more for the XX).

Also speed difference between the XV+ and XX is quiet large (and inverse of Uukha communication). Does this implies that lighter arrows get more benefits for the Xcurve ?

Also let us know your impression when you will have had some time with those limbs.

Thanks.
Remy.


----------



## ajh4990

rnone said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Thanks for the measurements and feedback. However, I found something strange: You said the XX and XV+ limbs used the same tiller position and you measured same poundage. The Uukha calculator says you should have seen a difference somewhere around 0.6lbs (more for the XX).
> 
> Also speed difference between the XV+ and XX is quiet large (and inverse of Uukha communication). Does this implies that lighter arrows get more benefits for the Xcurve ?
> 
> Also let us know your impression when you will have had some time with those limbs.
> 
> Thanks.
> Remy.


I left the bolts in the same position as when I measured with a scale the poundage came out the same. 

Maybe I mis-measured the poundage, 0.6lbs is not a lot, but I've never found the calculator on the Uukha site to be very accurate for me, and I'm using a Uprolite, so if it's going to work for anyone it should be me.

The speed difference really surprised me. I didn't need the chrono to tell which were the faster limbs.

I'll post some further impressions once I've had a chance to get the bow set up properly and shot it a few times


----------



## liquidator4711

Just received the xpro riser - excellent workmanship and looks and feels super Nice. Will unfortunately not be able to shoot it for a few days... bummer.


----------



## xantiema

Is there anywhere specific used Ukkha limbs are sold or is that simply uncommon? Couldn't find any under classified ads


----------



## whynotv2

xantiema said:


> Is there anywhere specific used Ukkha limbs are sold or is that simply uncommon? Couldn't find any under classified ads


People rarely sell them is all. FITA Classifieds is where they would be at when they are for sale.


----------



## xantiema

whynotv2 said:


> People rarely sell them is all. FITA Classifieds is where they would be at when they are for sale.


Thank you, I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## ryan b.

xantiema said:


> Is there anywhere specific used Ukkha limbs are sold or is that simply uncommon? Couldn't find any under classified ads


There has been quite a bit of uukha stuff for sale over the past few years here. A friend of mine and myself have bought a uprolite riser and a bunch of various limbs. 
Perhaps you are misspelling your search query. 
It is "Uukha" not "Ukkha".


----------



## GoldArcher403

liquidator4711 said:


> Just received the xpro riser - excellent workmanship and looks and feels super Nice. Will unfortunately not be able to shoot it for a few days... bummer.


Pictures?? And whats holding you up from shooting?


----------



## xantiema

ryan b. said:


> There has been quite a bit of uukha stuff for sale over the past few years here. A friend of mine and myself have bought a uprolite riser and a bunch of various limbs.
> Perhaps you are misspelling your search query.
> It is "Uukha" not "Ukkha".


Thanks for the advice. Prior to asking in here, I was looking in the wrong section of the forum :darkbeer:

I would also like to see some pictures of the beauty - may I ask which limbs you chose alongside it?


----------



## liquidator4711

rjbishop said:


> Pictures?? And whats holding you up from shooting?


I have a competition Sunday, don't want to mess stuff up right now, will play next week and follow up with pics - it is looking just as sweet as the promo pics though.


----------



## liquidator4711

xantiema said:


> I would also like to see some pictures of the beauty - may I ask which limbs you chose alongside it?


XX mediums 32#, stay tuned...


----------



## heuerlover

@ajh4990
thank you so much for the shared data...
I'll make a test with your poundage OTF and arrow weight 270gn with my border HEX6 H.
If the difference is significant i'll think about a change to Uukha... ;-)

One question: Usually my arrow weight is around 230 -240gn (tip weight around 90gn)
Any idea if the VX+ will still be ahead of the XX ???


----------



## ajh4990

heuerlover said:


> @ajh4990
> thank you so much for the shared data...
> I'll make a test with your poundage OTF and arrow weight 270gn with my border HEX6 H.
> If the difference is significant i'll think about a change to Uukha... ;-)
> 
> One question: Usually my arrow weight is around 230 -240gn (tip weight around 90gn)
> Any idea if the VX+ will still be ahead of the XX ???


No idea. I only had a couple of hours while shooting at about 5yds in the shop to compare the limbs. 

What arrows are you shooting for them to be that light? I'm shooting ACEs with 90gn points.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## xantiema

ajh4990 said:


> No idea. I only had a couple of hours while shooting at about 5yds in the shop to compare the limbs.
> 
> What arrows are you shooting for them to be that light? I'm shooting ACEs with 90gn points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


Could you give me a subjective explanation on the difference between the the VX+ and the XX that led you to buy the VX+? Uukha's page does not state much, other than the graph indicating one being faster than the other, and the other being smoother. But your initial tests show even that may not be entirely true.

Initially I was preferring the VX+, but seing these results, I've slightly started leaning more towards the XX -
- because of the draw being smoother. Unfortunately there is no shop locally that I can test them in.


----------



## ajh4990

heuerlover said:


> @ajh4990
> thank you so much for the shared data...
> I'll make a test with your poundage OTF and arrow weight 270gn with my border HEX6 H.
> If the difference is significant i'll think about a change to Uukha... ;-)
> 
> One question: Usually my arrow weight is around 230 -240gn (tip weight around 90gn)
> Any idea if the VX+ will still be ahead of the XX ???


Thank you, that'll be interesting.
Your draw length will have a big impact though unless that's also the same as mine it'll be difficult to compare results.
For example both my Dad and I have been drawing the same poundage on our fingers, with the same limbs (EX1s) and almost the same weight of arrow (My ACEs, he uses Victory VAPs), but he gets 10fps more than me with those limbs (197fps vs 207fps) due to having a two inch longer draw.
The VX+s are quicker again though 




xantiema said:


> Could you give me a subjective explanation on the difference between the the VX+ and the XX that led you to buy the VX+? Uukha's page does not state much, other than the graph indicating one being faster than the other, and the other being smoother. But your initial tests show even that may not be entirely true.
> 
> Initially I was preferring the VX+, but seing these results, I've slightly started leaning more towards the XX -
> - because of the draw being smoother. Unfortunately there is no shop locally that I can test them in.


Simple ;-)
Buy the VX+.

I went for them because I found them so much faster and they worked better with my arrows. My ACEs were slightly weak with my old limbs (and I think would have been with the XXs), but they're perfect with the new ones.

The draw cycle is different with the VX+s, the let off in weight feels odd to start with, but I'll quickly get used to it. They are lighter through the clicker, which is where you want them to be smooth.


----------



## xantiema

ajh4990 said:


> Thank you, that'll be interesting.
> Your draw length will have a big impact though unless that's also the same as mine it'll be difficult to compare results.
> For example both my Dad and I have been drawing the same poundage on our fingers, with the same limbs (EX1s) and almost the same weight of arrow (My ACEs, he uses Victory VAPs), but he gets 10fps more than me with those limbs (197fps vs 207fps) due to having a two inch longer draw.
> The VX+s are quicker again though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple ;-)
> Buy the VX+.
> 
> I went for them because I found them so much faster and they worked better with my arrows. My ACEs were slightly weak with my old limbs (and I think would have been with the XXs), but they're perfect with the new ones.
> 
> The draw cycle is different with the VX+s, the let off in weight feels odd to start with, but I'll quickly get used to it. They are lighter through the clicker, which is where you want them to be smooth.


Sounds interesting - it is very enticing that the ending of the draw is smooth. That'll be a big difference to my current F7 Fomula limbs (wood core).

Since I am not familiar with english terms in archery - what do you mean by weak arrows? And why would they behave differently on the XX, when they are the same poundage?


----------



## ajh4990

xantiema said:


> Sounds interesting - it is very enticing that the ending of the draw is smooth. That'll be a big difference to my current F7 Fomula limbs (wood core).
> 
> Since I am not familiar with english terms in archery - what do you mean by weak arrows? And why would they behave differently on the XX, when they are the same poundage?


By weak arrows, I mean that they're bending too much when they're shot. For a right hander that means that bareshafts hit to the right of fletched arrows.

I guess that the VX+ accelerate the arrows slower initially than the XX causing them to bend less. All Uukha limbs seem to have this effect to some degree when compared to other limbs, as Uukha state on their website that their limbs can use weaker arrows than you would otherwise expect. 


Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## kshet26

I haven't studied them, but I would guess that they might accelerate faster than typical limbs. I would also guess that the "able to use weaker arrows" is due to their higher lateral stability.


----------



## ajh4990

kshet26 said:


> I haven't studied them, but I would guess that they might accelerate faster than typical limbs. I would also guess that the "able to use weaker arrows" is due to their higher lateral stability.


The lateral stability is probably similar between the VX and XX though.

I'd expect that if the limbs accelerated faster that would bend the arrow more. I wonder if the difference is that the VX initially accelerate slower, while the big recurve unwinds, then accelerates faster through the main body of the limb to reach a final higher top speed. 

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## kshet26

Yes the bending of the arrow due to buckling is a major factor in dynamic spine. Uukha's site Tuning section alludes to the fact that they "push the arrow in a steadier way". What I take this to mean is that, because they are more torsionally stable, they reduce horizontal rotational velocity in a way that requires a weaker dynamically spined arrow.


----------



## curisu

Interesting discussion about VX1000s and being able to use weaker spines. I personally had the opposite experience.

I fully admit my release isn't as clean as top-level shooter, but nevertheless, in tuning, i've moved up a 1/2 spine for the same OTF with Uukha's xcurve profile.

My preorder of the xpro and vx+ is still awaiting fulfillment at altservices, but I'm eager to compare the Upro & VX1000s to Xpro & VX+'s.


----------



## xantiema

curisu said:


> Interesting discussion about VX1000s and being able to use weaker spines. I personally had the opposite experience.
> 
> I fully admit my release isn't as clean as top-level shooter, but nevertheless, in tuning, i've moved up a 1/2 spine for the same OTF with Uukha's xcurve profile.
> 
> My preorder of the xpro and vx+ is still awaiting fulfillment at altservices, but I'm eager to compare the Upro & VX1000s to Xpro & VX+'s.


Let us know, whenever that happens


----------



## heuerlover

ajh4990 said:


> What arrows are you shooting for them to be that light?


They are made from a german company: AUREL, the models name is UHYRE.
I use their 750 spine modell with 37lbs OTF, it has 4,5gn/inch so the shaft only weights 126gn / 28".
With 90gn tip i have a FOC around 17%, which is quite high, but for 18m or 30m the heavy tip
is no problem.

Will get back with test-results.


----------



## heuerlover

@ajh4990

comparison data:
My drawlength is 28.5"
limbs are mediums, making a 68" bow 
measured with the same scales at 36.8lbs OTF
I'm shooting a 28.75" 800 cross x ambition which weights 270.5 grains
using a Hoyt Avalon aluminum 25"
183mm brace height (sounnds darn low, but border recommends that height)

Chrono results:
Border HEX 6 H = 203fps

So the Uukhas won against the older HEX6... keen to chrono the HEX 7.5
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

OT: same setup with Aurel Uhyre 750 @ 235gn = 220fps


----------



## liquidator4711

liquidator4711 said:


> I have a competition Sunday, don't want to mess stuff up right now, will play next week and follow up with pics - it is looking just as sweet as the promo pics though.


----------



## heuerlover

@liquidator4711:
if it was a car i'd say: What a neat "sleeper"... !
No bling-bling or effect-stickers.... a wolf in sheep's clothing.
somehow pure understatement... like +1


----------



## liquidator4711

Thanks @heuerlover - that’s what I like too!


----------



## xantiema

So sleek limbs, is that the matte with no decals version?


----------



## liquidator4711

@xantiema, indeed it is. I really like the understated look.


----------



## ajh4990

heuerlover said:


> @ajh4990
> 
> comparison data:
> My drawlength is 28.5"
> limbs are mediums, making a 68" bow
> measured with the same scales at 36.8lbs OTF
> I'm shooting a 28.75" 800 cross x ambition which weights 270.5 grains
> using a Hoyt Avalon aluminum 25"
> 183mm brace height (sounnds darn low, but border recommends that height)
> 
> Chrono results:
> Border HEX 6 H = 203fps
> 
> So the Uukhas won against the older HEX6... keen to chrono the HEX 7.5
> :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
> 
> OT: same setup with Aurel Uhyre 750 @ 235gn = 220fps


Great comparison, thank you. Pretty similar speeds.

The lower brace height probably more than makes up for your slightly shorter draw


----------



## heuerlover

ajh4990 said:


> Great comparison, thank you. Pretty similar speeds.
> 
> The lower brace height probably more than makes up for your slightly shorter draw


Was not a big deal to lower from 37lbs to 36,8lbs...
According Sid (owner of borderbows) the lower brace height leads to a longer accelerating distance of the arrow.
About 1-2 inches more thrust brings more energy to the arrow.


----------



## ajh4990

heuerlover said:


> Was not a big deal to lower from 37lbs to 36,8lbs...
> According Sid (owner of borderbows) the lower brace height leads to a longer accelerating distance of the arrow.
> About 1-2 inches more thrust brings more energy to the arrow.


Yes it would, although the conventional wisdom is that a lower brace height is less forgiving. So you may get more speed, but at the cost of consistency.

I have no idea how true that is. I was thinking about trying it out myself, but it's hard to test.


----------



## xantiema

ajh4990 said:


> Yes it would, although the conventional wisdom is that a lower brace height is less forgiving. So you may get more speed, but at the cost of consistency.
> 
> I have no idea how true that is. I was thinking about trying it out myself, but it's hard to test.


Isn't that 'mostly' true when the bow is out of tune?


----------



## GoldArcher403

liquidator, does the riser have a rear stabilizer mounting hole(s)? Similarly to Hoyt or W&W? Or rear threads in the tiller bolt lock screw holes?


----------



## ryan b.

More pics please. Pretty please.


----------



## liquidator4711

rjbishop said:


> liquidator, does the riser have a rear stabilizer mounting hole(s)? Similarly to Hoyt or W&W? Or rear threads in the tiller bolt lock screw holes?


It does not have either of those, I'll add close up picture from all over the riser below...


----------



## liquidator4711

ryan b. said:


> More pics please. Pretty please.



Sure, here goes a set of closeups:


----------



## liquidator4711

Continued:


----------



## liquidator4711

And:


----------



## ryan b.

Ohhhhh, my wife is not gonna like this.


----------



## ryan b.

Totally awesome pics! Can we get a side profile, strung?


----------



## Johannah

How would it compare with other carbon risers like the w&w wiawis nano tft? Is there anybody who has compared the two?


----------



## Johannah

Does anybody know how it compares to other carbon risers like the wiawis nano tft?


----------



## liquidator4711

ryan b. said:


> Totally awesome pics! Can we get a side profile, strung?


Sorry, I keep forgetting- will try tomorrow!


----------



## ryan b.

No prob. Thanks again. How about closeup of limb mounting hardware and some more oblique shots of the riser while you're st it. This is THE thread for new uukha pics!


----------



## heuerlover

Anybody able to compare Uukha risers with the fiberbow 6.9 ?


----------



## swat01020

Beautiful riser and great pics. What weight is it that you have installed on the bow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidator4711

swat01020 said:


> Beautiful riser and great pics. What weight is it that you have installed on the bow?


Thanks, it is this one in 500g black:

https://www.jvd.nl/product/arctec-barebow-weight-149159.html


----------



## swat01020

Thanks for the reply and the link. I run an all black G1 (except for a stainless steel weight) and that weight would really complete the look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidator4711

swat01020 said:


> Thanks for the reply and the link. I run an all black G1 (except for a stainless steel weight) and that weight would really complete the look.


Np, if you shoot the G1 There is the gillo barebow Cover in Black too (580 grams all black) that replaces the non-weighted normal cover, but you probably know about it...


----------



## phallenthoul

Arrived. Red is not quite the same kind of Ferrari bright red as advertised, slightly disappointed, sweet finish regardless. 
White is pearl white, not milky white, just FYI if it matters to your preference.
Both bows built with RamRods Ultra, white one with SF Axiom, red one Uukha x0. First impression the risers performance is amazing, they shoot like dreams. One interesting to notice is that the riser is pretty wide and clicker plate is long, which overall enables shooter to use longer arrows than on other risers.


----------



## xantiema

The riser looks so darned good in white. I think this OR yellow would be the route I would eventually go with. Good stuff


----------



## Hoogie2004

Have you noticed any vibration or extra sounds in the clicker plate? 
Heard some people complain about vibrations / sound there (since it's a magnetic connection?). But haven't had the chance to see or try for myself.


----------



## phallenthoul

my cheapish axiom limbs rattle a bit but nothing comes from the riser or clicker plate.


----------



## Hoogie2004

Thanks


----------



## Greencb

Has anyone compared the performance of the new XX or VX to the X curves? I have a set of X curves and I am trying to understand the fps difference between the old and new.


----------



## naits

I like the new colored risers.


----------



## curisu

Initial impressions of Xpro & VX+ vs Upro & VX1000.

Both sets of limbs are 40lbs, tested using my arrows for the Upro setup. Keep in mind my current first impression is from the first ~300 arrows through a new riser, limbs, string, plunger and rest. I have not yet switched the limbs between risers yet. Nor have I run the combos through my chronograph, but judging from how my sight settings are essentially identical, speeds will be +/- 3fps.

*Riser*:
I'll miss the elegant simplicity of the Upro. Fellow I shoot with commented on how the Xpro looks much more the part of a Oly/freestyle bow. Maybe I'm biased, but I'm not yet enamored with the scallops/sculpted look.

Uukha also made the Xpro grip area _much_ thicker - the Upro grips aren't interchangeable  Initial feel was that the grip was too thick, but after my hand figured out where to press, my torque issues minimized. For the Upro, I have the stock grip, the wide/high-wrist (Win&Win style) and the wide/ortho high-wrist grip. The latter I have 10-15k arrows on. For the Xpro, I ordered the medium (Hoyt-like) grip. So not an apples-to-apples comparison, and given how comfortable the wide/ortho grip is, i'll end up ordering that soon enough.

I'm not sensitive enough to say whether there is (any?) geometry change, but the bow reaction is much "crisper". I know without having to see arrow flight whether I sent a solid arrow or if i hooked/torqued a 7. I like that feedback, but it seems to come at cost of overall forgiveness; I can't really say until i get a comparable grip.

*Tuning:*
This is only my 4th "real" bow that I could tune, but it was by FAR, the easiest and fastest base tune I've experienced. I _really_ like the new tiller adjustment systems. The one-bolt lateral change system is so intuitive, much more so than on the Upro, and leaps and bounds easier than the Hoyt pro-dowel with shims system that I experienced with my old Prodigy. String-plane was stupid fast to dial in. I have the Van Handle Pro-tune, so I could very easily mirror my centershot from my Upro. I think it took me 1 hour to base-tune, and maybe 3 ends with walk-back to fine tune centershot. After figuring out the grip, my 70m groups were pretty much identical to my Upro's.

*Limbs*:
VX+ are much snappier than the VX1000s, and they stack more noticeably. My ATA draw-length is 31.175", so maybe a shorter draw-length would cause less stacking. Granted, my previous set of limbs have 20k+ shots through them; they feel like coming home after an end with the new kit.

Maybe it's the young tune, the kit getting broken in, and learning a new grip, but given both bows are set to as-close-to identical as I could manage (draw weight, centershot, tiller height, brace height, nock height, clicker position, etc.), the same set of arrows that group tightly with bareshafts with the old kit, the new kit treats them like they're a 1/4-1/2 spine too weak. 

My jury is still out on whether the Xpro & VX+ are good idea for me. I really like the new tiller system! The limbs, however, were a bit of a disappointment. The snappiness is less pleasant and less forgiving than the VX1000s. Maybe when I find the magical brace height that changes my bow sound from *snap* to *thrummmm*, I'll look on them more favorably.

If you gentlefolk don't mind me rambling on, I'll report back after a couple thousand shots - i suspect the new combo will grow on me


----------



## liquidator4711

curisu said:


> the same set of arrows that group tightly with bareshafts with the old kit, the new kit treats them like they're a 1/4-1/2 spine too weak.


Doesn’t this imply that more energy was transferred to the arrow at least during the initial couple of inches of arrow travel?
Could mean you would get slightly different behavior / speed after having tuned to compensate?
(Or being able to have slightly lower DW with identical performance)

Thanks for the write up, interesting to hear from someone who shot the preceding g products with identical DW.


----------



## xantiema

I am curious as to whether you will _feel_ the limbs loosening up with regards to the stacking after say, 2000 shots.


----------



## MartinOttosson

xantiema said:


> I am curious as to whether you will _feel_ the limbs loosening up with regards to the stacking after say, 2000 shots.


I would be extremely surprised if that happened with a solid carbon fibre construction. The archer will however get more used to the stack, and if you shot with super smooth limbs before, you will most likely start to appreciate it and the old ones might feel spongy instead. Everyone seems to think they want smoothness over stack. Not me. I want the right amount of stack, not to much, not to little, so I feel where I am in the draw. To smooth limbs makes me nervous in competitions as it feels like I am just floating around in anchor.


----------



## Greencb

curisu said:


> Initial impressions of Xpro & VX+ vs Upro & VX1000.
> 
> Both sets of limbs are 40lbs, tested using my arrows for the Upro setup. Keep in mind my current first impression is from the first ~300 arrows through a new riser, limbs, string, plunger and rest. I have not yet switched the limbs between risers yet. Nor have I run the combos through my chronograph, but judging from how my sight settings are essentially identical, speeds will be +/- 3fps.
> 
> *Riser*:
> I'll miss the elegant simplicity of the Upro. Fellow I shoot with commented on how the Xpro looks much more the part of a Oly/freestyle bow. Maybe I'm biased, but I'm not yet enamored with the scallops/sculpted look.
> 
> Uukha also made the Xpro grip area _much_ thicker - the Upro grips aren't interchangeable  Initial feel was that the grip was too thick, but after my hand figured out where to press, my torque issues minimized. For the Upro, I have the stock grip, the wide/high-wrist (Win&Win style) and the wide/ortho high-wrist grip. The latter I have 10-15k arrows on. For the Xpro, I ordered the medium (Hoyt-like) grip. So not an apples-to-apples comparison, and given how comfortable the wide/ortho grip is, i'll end up ordering that soon enough.
> 
> I'm not sensitive enough to say whether there is (any?) geometry change, but the bow reaction is much "crisper". I know without having to see arrow flight whether I sent a solid arrow or if i hooked/torqued a 7. I like that feedback, but it seems to come at cost of overall forgiveness; I can't really say until i get a comparable grip.
> 
> *Tuning:*
> This is only my 4th "real" bow that I could tune, but it was by FAR, the easiest and fastest base tune I've experienced. I _really_ like the new tiller adjustment systems. The one-bolt lateral change system is so intuitive, much more so than on the Upro, and leaps and bounds easier than the Hoyt pro-dowel with shims system that I experienced with my old Prodigy. String-plane was stupid fast to dial in. I have the Van Handle Pro-tune, so I could very easily mirror my centershot from my Upro. I think it took me 1 hour to base-tune, and maybe 3 ends with walk-back to fine tune centershot. After figuring out the grip, my 70m groups were pretty much identical to my Upro's.
> 
> *Limbs*:
> VX+ are much snappier than the VX1000s, and they stack more noticeably. My ATA draw-length is 31.175", so maybe a shorter draw-length would cause less stacking. Granted, my previous set of limbs have 20k+ shots through them; they feel like coming home after an end with the new kit.
> 
> Maybe it's the young tune, the kit getting broken in, and learning a new grip, but given both bows are set to as-close-to identical as I could manage (draw weight, centershot, tiller height, brace height, nock height, clicker position, etc.), the same set of arrows that group tightly with bareshafts with the old kit, the new kit treats them like they're a 1/4-1/2 spine too weak.
> 
> My jury is still out on whether the Xpro & VX+ are good idea for me. I really like the new tiller system! The limbs, however, were a bit of a disappointment. The snappiness is less pleasant and less forgiving than the VX1000s. Maybe when I find the magical brace height that changes my bow sound from *snap* to *thrummmm*, I'll look on them more favorably.
> 
> If you gentlefolk don't mind me rambling on, I'll report back after a couple thousand shots - i suspect the new combo will grow on me


Thanks for the honest review! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curisu

liquidator4711 said:


> Doesn’t this imply that more energy was transferred to the arrow at least during the initial couple of inches of arrow travel?
> Could mean you would get slightly different behavior / speed after having tuned to compensate?
> (Or being able to have slightly lower DW with identical performance)
> 
> Thanks for the write up, interesting to hear from someone who shot the preceding g products with identical DW.


That is one hypothesis. It's also possible that spring rates in my beiters are not identical. The theory I'm currently pursuing is that i need to follow-up with a brace-height tuning session. My Upro/VX1000 is super sensitive to BH with regards to bareshaft (the feel/sound changes with a half-twist too low/high). I think this suggests that my tune isn't the most forgiving it could be.

When I get more range time with my chrono, it'll be interesting to see if there is any significant difference in muzzle velocity.


----------



## curisu

MartinOttosson said:


> I would be extremely surprised if that happened with a solid carbon fibre construction. The archer will however get more used to the stack, and if you shot with super smooth limbs before, you will most likely start to appreciate it and the old ones might feel spongy instead. Everyone seems to think they want smoothness over stack. Not me. I want the right amount of stack, not to much, not to little, so I feel where I am in the draw. To smooth limbs makes me nervous in competitions as it feels like I am just floating around in anchor.


My opinion, such that it is, on stack vs. smooth is akin to the discussion on what is the "best" stabilizer setup. Such an answer would indicate that all archers at a certain level have identical form and technique. I'm not a WA-level shooter - my 1440 scores are low 1200s, my 70m round scores average 314, my indoor average round is 283. If my form were consistent enough that I could use the extra stacking feedback in my shot-cycle, I'd likely agree with you. At this point in my development, I prize smoothness through the clicker, and the VX1000s deliver that better at my draw-length.

I will however give the new kit 5000 shots before I decide to part ways. It may be that my Upro and old limbs find their way to the classifieds in a few weeks.


----------



## naits

thx for sharing your experience!


----------



## whynotv2

I ordered an Xpro riser back in September (along with XX limbs) and it was supposed to ship in November. That date got changed to middle of January so I changed the color from Matte Black to the Glossy Yellow. I'm hoping that the riser arrives before the weekend, but either way, I'll most likely have a one line review to add to the mix. My past experience with Uukha limbs has been fantastic. I started with EX1 and moved to UX100. I can only guess that I will be as equally pleased with the XX. I'm shooting W&W limbs currently (after a brief stint with Hoyt Carbon X-Tour bamboo limbs) and I expect that my initial response will be a pleasant one.


----------



## whynotv2

Riser came in on Friday afternoon so I ran up to the shop to pick it up. Got everything together and I had to make exactly 1 adjustment to it...bottom tiller bolt needed a full turn to get the tiller correct (it was inverse of what it should be). Put a bare shaft shot through paper and had to move my knock point a little. Second shot tore weak by about an inch and a half. It hit me that I was using the only bare shaft arrow I had which was a Maxima Recurve Pro RZ 580 and not my usual 500. Swapped it for a fletched 500 and bullet hole. Shot my outdoor arrow through it (Nano Pro Xtreme 600) just for giggles...bullet hole. And that was the fastest setup ever for me. 


Limbs are marked 38# and are coming in at 42.8lbs on the finger (I'm a 29.5" draw) which is higher than I wanted, but I don't feel like turning them down to get to 40lbs. Button is in the closest hole (previously in the farthest for me). These limbs are silly smooth and quiet. The riser has more weight to it than I had thought even with swapping from the clunky adjustable Easton V-Bar that I was using to the WIAWIS fixed carbon one that I am now using. The jury is still out on if I'm going to add more weight to the riser. I did not add any additional dampening to the bow or limbs. There was no need at all. 

The only thing I don't like at the moment is the clicker extension. It rattles after the shot and I keep checking everything to ensure things are tight. I'm thinking that I might put a tiny dab of rubber cement on the post to see if that tightens it up and prevents that rattle.


----------



## DirtyFrogman

Hi whynotv2.... how much of a positive tiller did you go for?


----------



## rat4go

whynotv2 said:


> Riser came in on Friday afternoon so I ran up to the shop to pick it up.


So when are you gunna let me shoot it???


----------



## whynotv2

DirtyFrogman said:


> Hi whynotv2.... how much of a positive tiller did you go for?


About a quarter of an inch (5-6mm)


----------



## whynotv2

rat4go said:


> So when are you gunna let me shoot it???


I just sent you an email


----------



## phallenthoul

glad you finally get your riser.


----------



## whynotv2

phallenthoul said:


> glad you finally get your riser.


Thanks. And thank you for your help too. I was getting really frustrated with all of the delays. I guess that's what happens when a company makes a superior product that everyone wants


----------



## phallenthoul

whynotv2 said:


> Thanks. And thank you for your help too. I was getting really frustrated with all of the delays. I guess that's what happens when a company makes a superior product that everyone wants


well that's mostly likely because they decide to release a major new product right before summer break and without any stock in the warehouse and source metal hardwares from a not so reliable supplier..
anyway they're all sorted out. let's enjoy shooting.


----------



## tan.k.sun.7

rjbishop said:


> So in regards to hardware... I think its interesting that they did away with double screw limb alignment. Each limb pocket only has 1 screw to adjust it laterally. Have any other manufacturers done this before? Pros, cons? Also wondering if the grip line is the same as the old. I have a custom made grip for my Upro so will it fit on the Xpro?


Got my XPro and no the Upro handles do not fit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tan.k.sun.7

All got my Uukha XPro a week ago and just shot it for a couple of hours. Initial impressions is that it feels good in the hand. Vibration control is good. It is 200g heavier than the Uprolite. The clear Matt black finish sure is cool. 

The magnetic clicker extension is cool. I tried all sorts of ways to knock it off but it resisted. The only way to pull it off is a direct straight pull. This clicker comes in 2 sizes - Long and Short. 

The novel limb alignment adjuster is a breeze to use - no waffling around with lock screws etc. 

The new limb adjuster bolts with the hemispherical washer to even out the pressure on the limb seem to work. But as it is not a captive washer as per Hoyt, the washer is free to move up and down the bolt shaft. So that required a slight change in my method of limb fitting onto the riser. For limb attachment, angling the back of the bow downwards ensured that the washers are up against the top of the limb bolts and fit limb as per normal. Was it a pain compared to the normal process? Nah. 

The finish of the riser, drilling’s, bushes etc cannot be faulted. All screw threads etc were free of clear lacquer 

Have shot about 800 arrows through the XPro with my VX1000 XCurve 

Early Impressions:-

1. The riser is noisier than the UproLite
2. Vibration in the hand seems to be the same ie almost none
3. It requires a higher brace height. 218mm Uprolite vs 203mm XPro. 
4. Shot a PB @70m 622/720 today. Has the riser got anything to do with it? I dunno
5. Shot a PB @ 18m 278/300
6. Had an end of 10,9,9,9,9,9 (see photo)
7. The single bolt limb alignment works and have not moved so far ie limbs still aligned. 
8. So far no rattling from the magnetic clicker extension











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tan.k.sun.7

heuerlover said:


> Thats just great! Expected, they'd say: 5gpp...
> But no limit... wow. Seems they are really convinced about their limbs quality.
> Can we conclude... not destroyable through dryfire ? :RockOn:


I’ve actually pushed my knock of the string while firing and it is akin to a dry fire. Strings came off and limbs flew down range for a couple of meters. No problems apart from some surface lesions to the finish. Put everything back together and it shot the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whynotv2

tan.k.sun.7 said:


> 3. It requires a higher brace height. 218mm Uprolite vs 203mm XPro.
> 
> 8. So far no rattling from the magnetic clicker extension


This is my first Uukha riser, so I defer to all of you that have owned them before.

3: I'm sitting at 226mm (8.9 inches) with mine. It's where it was when I set up the bow and put a nice little dot in paper so I left it alone. Any reason I should decrease it to be closer to that 218mm/8.5 inch height?

8: I get a little rattle with mine. Enough that I keep looking for something loose before remembering that it's the extension. I put a tiny piece of clear tape on the post and that took care of it.


----------



## tan.k.sun.7

tan.k.sun.7 said:


> All got my Uukha XPro a week ago and just shot it for a couple of hours. Initial impressions is that it feels good in the hand. Vibration control is good. It is 200g heavier than the Uprolite. The clear Matt black finish sure is cool.
> 
> The magnetic clicker extension is cool. I tried all sorts of ways to knock it off but it resisted. The only way to pull it off is a direct straight pull. This clicker comes in 2 sizes - Long and Short.
> 
> The novel limb alignment adjuster is a breeze to use - no waffling around with lock screws etc.
> 
> The new limb adjuster bolts with the hemispherical washer to even out the pressure on the limb seem to work. But as it is not a captive washer as per Hoyt, the washer is free to move up and down the bolt shaft. So that required a slight change in my method of limb fitting onto the riser. For limb attachment, angling the back of the bow downwards ensured that the washers are up against the top of the limb bolts and fit limb as per normal. Was it a pain compared to the normal process? Nah.
> 
> The finish of the riser, drilling’s, bushes etc cannot be faulted. All screw threads etc were free of clear lacquer
> 
> Have shot about 800 arrows through the XPro with my VX1000 XCurve
> 
> Early Impressions:-
> 
> 1. The riser is noisier than the UproLite
> 2. Vibration in the hand seems to be the same ie almost none
> 3. It requires a higher brace height. 218mm Uprolite vs 203mm XPro.
> 4. Shot a PB @70m 622/720 today. Has the riser got anything to do with it? I dunno
> 5. Shot a PB @ 18m 278/300
> 6. Had an end of 10,9,9,9,9,9 at 90 meters (see photo)
> 7. The single bolt limb alignment works and have not moved so far ie limbs still aligned.
> 8. So far no rattling from the magnetic clicker extension
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry should be 223 for the XPro. Typo in earlier post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rat4go

whynotv2 said:


> This is my first Uukha riser, so I defer to all of you that have owned them before.
> 
> 3: I'm sitting at 226mm (8.9 inches) with mine. It's where it was when I set up the bow and put a nice little dot in paper so I left it alone. Any reason I should decrease it to be closer to that 218mm/8.5 inch height?
> 
> 8: I get a little rattle with mine. Enough that I keep looking for something loose before remembering that it's the extension. I put a tiny piece of clear tape on the post and that took care of it.


YMMV, but with my HX10 as a 70" rig (med on 27" riser) or my EX1 longs on a 25", I have been happy with ~9.25" brace. 

68" rig... Med HX10 on a 25" GMX... liked 8.75". 

Short XO on a 25" riser for a 66" liked 8.375". 

I tuned brace mostly on sound with light outdoor arrows (slow, heavy indoor arrows didn't seem to care). Along the way I was not (heck, probably am still not) good enough to see an accuracy difference with different brace.


----------



## whynotv2

rat4go said:


> YMMV, but with my HX10 as a 70" rig (med on 27" riser) or my EX1 longs on a 25", I have been happy with ~9.25" brace.
> 
> 68" rig... Med HX10 on a 25" GMX... liked 8.75".
> 
> Short XO on a 25" riser for a 66" liked 8.375".
> 
> I tuned brace mostly on sound with light outdoor arrows (slow, heavy indoor arrows didn't seem to care). Along the way I was not (heck, probably am still not) good enough to see an accuracy difference with different brace.


My PSE X3 (Kaya K3) was mostly happy at the 8.5" brace height, but the question was more about the figure in tan.k.sun's post that he said was a typo  That's what got me questioning my 8.9" height


----------



## 10X Archer

Would anyone with a set of XX limbs be able to measure the draw force curve? Thank you!


----------



## whynotv2

10X Archer said:


> Would anyone with a set of XX limbs be able to measure the draw force curve? Thank you!


I have XX limbs (38# medium). How do I make said requested draw force curve? Would it do much good for anyone not using the same setup as me?


----------



## JohnZhou

I've never owned any of Uukha's limb. After hearing so much good things about them, I want one. Problem is I don't have a fat wallet. Will the Ex1 Evo2 give me a good impression of what Uukha is all about? Or should I save my money for ux100 or vx1000. Primary use will be for indoor target shooting. Speed is not so much a factor as slower arrow usually scores better. I can see how uukha can be deadly for hunting.


----------



## JohnZhou

Also, I'm in the market for a new carbon riser. Uukha and Win Win are the only two major players. I honed in on the Nano TFT, looks sexy and is a good performer. Any reason why I should take a good hard look at uukha's riser? Priced even higher than Win Win's top shelf.


----------



## whynotv2

JohnZhou said:


> I've never owned any of Uukha's limb. After hearing so much good things about them, I want one. Problem is I don't have a fat wallet. Will the Ex1 Evo2 give me a good impression of what Uukha is all about? Or should I save my money for ux100 or vx1000. Primary use will be for indoor target shooting. Speed is not so much a factor as slower arrow usually scores better. I can see how uukha can be deadly for hunting.


EX1 were my first set. Graduated to the UX100 and so a difference in feel. Currently shooting XX and have noticed a difference as well mostly in holding, smoothness, vibration (less) and sound (quieter) and an increase in speed. It's a tough call really. Part of me says save for the upper end and buy them once, but at the same time, I want you to experience the awesomeness of the Uukha limb so lean toward the EX1. I'd say, if you run 2 different set ups (one for indoor and one outdoor), grab a set of EX1s for indoor and save up for a pair of UX100 or XX (I'm not a fan of the X-Curve profile, they just feel "weird" to me.)


----------



## 10X Archer

whynotv2 said:


> I have XX limbs (38# medium). How do I make said requested draw force curve? Would it do much good for anyone not using the same setup as me?


Nice!

If you use a bow scale scale and draw your bow in increasing 1" increments out to 30" or so, then put the weight and draw length data into a graph. I think you could use a draw board or arrow with marks of something.

With that data, one can plot data of other limbs and from that have a better guess of how they will feel.

Thx!


----------



## whynotv2

10X Archer said:


> Nice!
> 
> If you use a bow scale scale and draw your bow in increasing 1" increments out to 30" or so, then put the weight and draw length data into a graph. I think you could use a draw board or arrow with marks of something.
> 
> With that data, one can plot data of other limbs and from that have a better guess of how they will feel.
> 
> Thx!


I'll see what I can do. I have an archer friend that has a handheld digital scale that I can probably borrow in the next couple of weeks and get it done.


----------



## 10X Archer

whynotv2 said:


> I'll see what I can do. I have an archer friend that has a handheld digital scale that I can probably borrow in the next couple of weeks and get it done.


Cool! Thank you for trying to do that


----------



## tan.k.sun.7

I use the X Curve profile with my VX1000 at 40# on the fingers. The draw profile feels like a compound hard at the beginning at extremely smooth at the anchor. Feels like a let off. I’ve shot tested the XCurve vs Curve profiles at the same holding weight and found that I can shoot more arrows with the XCurve for the same amount of muscle fatigue. It gives me an edge during competition especually during a full FITA competition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whynotv2

JohnZhou said:


> Also, I'm in the market for a new carbon riser. Uukha and Win Win are the only two major players. I honed in on the Nano TFT, looks sexy and is a good performer. Any reason why I should take a good hard look at uukha's riser? Priced even higher than Win Win's top shelf.


I'm really enjoying the Xpro riser. I'm not a huge fan, in theory only since I've yet to shoot one, of the TFT and the way it's built. A carbon riser should be a carbon riser and not an aluminum frame wrapped in carbon. This comes after another forum user brought up the point to me and I researched the process a bit. Wrapping carbon around limp pocket components and such is one thing, but a whole frame is different. I really like the way the limbs seat in the Xpro riser, how they adjust, etc. The stock grip (I forget which one I have, but can check if it's important) feels great in the hand. First bow that I've set up that I had to do next to nothing during set up (needed to add a turn to the bottom bolt to adjust the tiller properly).


----------



## JohnZhou

whynotv2 said:


> EX1 were my first set. Graduated to the UX100 and so a difference in feel. Currently shooting XX and have noticed a difference as well mostly in holding, smoothness, vibration (less) and sound (quieter) and an increase in speed. It's a tough call really. Part of me says save for the upper end and buy them once, but at the same time, I want you to experience the awesomeness of the Uukha limb so lean toward the EX1. I'd say, if you run 2 different set ups (one for indoor and one outdoor), grab a set of EX1s for indoor and save up for a pair of UX100 or XX (I'm not a fan of the X-Curve profile, they just feel "weird" to me.)


Thanks! Good stuff. EX1 is within my budget. I'll keep a lookout for ux100 in the used market. Last one sold for only $225. Shot myself for not jumping on it.


----------



## Shotkizer

JohnZhou said:


> I've never owned any of Uukha's limb. After hearing so much good things about them, I want one. Problem is I don't have a fat wallet. Will the Ex1 Evo2 give me a good impression of what Uukha is all about? Or should I save my money for ux100 or vx1000. Primary use will be for indoor target shooting. Speed is not so much a factor as slower arrow usually scores better. I can see how uukha can be deadly for hunting.


I bought the EVO2s this year for $300 from Lancaster for the same rational as yours. I love them and have no regrets. Will be patient on a set of Uukha Xcurves until I see how far they are going on the hooks.


----------

